# Question About A 2007 Bowtech Guardian?



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

What would it be worth to sell with a 60-70lb draw, Trophy Ridge Quiver (The Good One just forgot the name), Trophy Ridge Stabilizer (Extendable), Extreme 5 Pin Sight, Kisser Button, Already Looped, Half Dozen Arrows and a Bowtech carrying case? Oh almose forgot Everything on the bow is in Realtree APG Green which I paid more for that on everything too.. Just looking for some ideas but not sure I want to make the move.. The bow is also in like new condition...


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Check out the classifieds on AT to get an idea. Many folks want just bare bow so they can set up to their liking so even with high quality accessories, they often don't bring a lot of extra money. 

My guess...and it's just that, a guess, is between $400-$500 for bare bow and $450-$550 for a complete ready to hunt package. 

The guardian is a nice bow and should command some interest from those looking to get a top end rig for a good price.


----------

